# Rocker panel question



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey all, On a 66 GTO in between the inner and outer rocker is a galvanized c channel. Is a replacement available or does one have to fabricate a replacement?

Thanks
Hank


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Spank, Not sure....it might be available now. Check with Dynacorn or Goodmark........Eric:cheers


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

No such luck. Does anybody have pictures or a link to see how exactly the inner outer and middle rockers affix to the lower cowl area? I need some help here.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a few rocker pictures in My Gallery on page 17 and 18. Click on the thumbnail, when the picture appears click on the picture again to view in 2048x1536.


----------

